# touareg xenon HID headlight problem



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

my headlights flicker all the time. especially if i hit a small bump in the road or something like that. they will flicker for a couple of seconds and go back to normal. and recently my headlight warning light came on on the MFI. has anyone had this problem before?
PS - is there any way to get better light output from these headlights, i used to have stock 6000k HID's in my audi and they were so bright i loved driving at night...these lights in the treg dont seem to cut it, they just aren't that bright for me...any ideas


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: touareg xenon HID headlight problem (raverhaze69)*

Flickering usually means your HIDs are about to die. replace them...this will probably take care of your brightness issue as well.
HIDs die a slow death...they get dimmer, turn pink, flicker on and off, and eventually die.
All HIDs by all manufacturers are 4300K in north america...your bulbs on your audi were probably newer...


_Modified by NickM at 6:35 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_Flickering usually means your HIDs are about to die. replace them...this will probably take care of your brightness issue as well.
HIDs die a slow death...they get dimmer, turn pink, flicker on and off, and eventually die.
All HIDs by all manufacturers are 4300K in north america...your bulbs on your audi were probably newer...



100% correct, I just replaced mine after they flickered, dimmed, turned pink, then died. I got 6k ones for replacement.


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

can i get 6k bulbs...will it be brighter?
is this something that would be covered under warranty?...


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (raverhaze69)*

I don't think it is a warranty issue, but some dealerships have been known to help you out... I don't think my 6k's are that much brighter, but I prefer the slightly whiter color.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ArtieLange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtieLange* »_I don't think it is a warranty issue, but some dealerships have been known to help you out... I don't think my 6k's are that much brighter, but I prefer the slightly whiter color. 









I saw someone with 8000K headlights the other night. His lights were noticeably dimmer than the cars with halogens around him. I think the driver was dimmer too.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (raverhaze69)*

A new set of stock 4300K D1s bulbs will give you all the brightness you need.


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (NickM)*

anything higher than 5k is a waste. The higher you go on the kelvin scale, the dimmer the light is.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Make sure the housings are pushed towards the cabin all of the way...the headlight connectors "clip" in when the headlights are pushed into them, so if they are lose they will momentarily disconnect over bumps...I seem to recall a TSB for this many years back...


----------

